# Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools



## Jimini (16. Januar 2015)

*Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

Aloha,

ich benötige für ein Forschungsprojekt eine Möglichkeit, einen Fragebogen mittels Maus- und Tastatureingaben auszufüllen. Das Tool wird vom Versuchsleiter geöffnet und bedient, nach dem Durchgang muss dann irgendwas ausgespuckt werden, was mit Excel weiterverarbeitet werden kann.
Würde ich das Ding unter Linux o.ä. nutzen, würde ich mir was in Bash bauen. Da aber vor allem auch Windows-Systeme genutzt werden, würde ich mit Bash nicht weit kommen. Ein Web-Tool kommt ebenfalls nicht in Frage, da viele der Systeme keinen Internetzugang haben.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man sowas möglichst einfach umsetzen könnte?

MfG Jimini


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

Java-Anwendung, wenn es auf den Systemen Java gibt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Java-Anwendung, wenn es auf den Systemen Java gibt.


Habe hier in Göttingen im Unibereich auch immer mal wieder mit Projekten (Versuchpersonen am Psychologischen Institut) zu tun, dort wird auch eigentlich nur Java verwendet.
Bei der Programmierung und co kann ich leider net helfen..


----------



## taks (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

Je nach Umfang würde es auch eine html-Seite tun? Kann man ja auch ohne Internetverbindung öffnen wenn sie als lokale Datei vorliegt.


----------



## Laudian (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

Und wie soll dir deine HTML Seite dann eine Excel-Datei ausgeben ? Dafür müsstest du dann lokal einen PHP Server oder irgendwas laufen haben, und das sprengt dann definitiv den "einfachen" Rahmen.


Ich würde einfach ein einfaches Java / Python Programm schreiben und fertig.

Du hast oben geschrieben "Bedienung mit Maus und Tastatur" und direkt danach "ich würde das sonst mit Bash machen". Soweit ich weiß unterstützt Bash doch garkeine Maus ? Wenn es wirklich nur Text sein soll kann ich dir da schnell was mit Python fertigmachen.


----------



## Jimini (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

An Java habe ich natürlich auch schon gedacht, allerdings ist Bash  - neben ein paar Brocken Perl und Python - alles, was ich skripttechnisch kann. Die grafische Oberfläche würde ich unter Linux mit Sachen wie zenity oder kdialog basteln - aber da selbst Bash auf den allermeisten Systemen nicht zur Verfügung steht, steht das wohl nicht zur Debatte :\
Eine HTML- oder PHP-Seite kam mir auch in den Sinn, allerdings müsste ich mich auch da erstmal reinlesen.

Sowohl Bash als auch HTML etc. könnten den Output ja als CSV-Salat liefern, welchen man dann in Excel einlesen kann.

Eben bin ich noch auf die Möglichkeit gestoßen, mit VBA eine Eingabemaske für ein Excel-Sheet zu bauen. Ich glaube, das schaue ich mir mal an.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: yay, das war gerade das 4000. Posting hier


----------



## Crysis nerd (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

Ich finde die HTML Idee gar nicht schlecht. Und man braucht nichts serverseitiges. Man kann doch wohl mit Javascript das meiste machen. Und da es sich jetzt nicht nach einer Software anhört, die noch Jahrzehnte benutzt werden soll, kann man mit JS doch einfach den CSV Text erzeugen und dann manuell aus dem Browser rauskopieren und abspeichern...


----------



## Rho (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

Das ginge per JavaScript sogar ohne manuelles Kopieren z.B. mit https://github.com/eligrey/FileSaver.js/


----------



## Icephoen1x (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

Göaub auch für sowas ist javascript oder phph sehr sinnvoll. Wie soll das überhaupt laufen? Soll sich da jeder ne datei runterladen und die anklicken oder wie? Da wäre einfach ne website machen viel viel einfacher.


----------



## ofhouse (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

Du kannst das Javascript ja auch in node.js einbetten und ne Chromium-Anwendung (node-webkit) draus machen, so hast du quasi Server/Client in einem Programm und ist ebenfalls unabhängig vom OS.


----------



## Jimini (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

Wie ich eingangs schrieb, wird der / werden die Versuchsleiter das Tool / die Datei bei sich auf dem System haben. Irgendwas serverseitiges fällt schon allein deswegen flach, weil die Systeme teilweise keine Internet- oder Netzwerkanbindung haben, daher soll der ganze Kram nur lokal laufen - idealerweise oder die Installation zusätzlicher Software. Ich habe absolut keine JS-Kenntnisse, daher werde ich erstmal schauen, ob sich das mit dem einrichten lässt, was ich kenne / kann. Vielleicht gibt es auch schon was fertiges irgendwo zum Download, da habe ich bislang noch nicht wirklich genau recherchiert.

Danke für die bisherigen Beiträge! 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

https://www.limesurvey.org/de/

Local Installation (PC or USB Stick) â† SurveyDesigners

LimeSurvey bietet anscheinend auch offline Unterstützung:


> It is usefull to have a locale installation of Limesurvey on your PC / Laptop / USB stick.
> Not only to test, create your survey offline, work on templates but you can also use it for CAPI or F2F interviews. No need for an internet connection, just run Limesurvey local.



Habs nur schnell überflogen, solltest dich am besten nochmal selber nach "offline survey tool" o.Ä. erkundigen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

Also die Rechner laufen alle auf Windoof?

Dann kannst du auch PHP Lokal laufen lassen ohne einen Webserver Clientseitig installieren zu müssen.
Mit "PHP-Desktop" z.B. hast du einen vorkompilierten Webserver inklusive Browser und "Datenbankfunktionalität" (Sqlight). Du könntest damit Also eine PHP&HTML Lösung umsetzen die direkt vom USB Stick aus läuft, da in der Chromium Version von PHP-Desktop kein zugriff auf einen externen Browser erfolgt. Selbstverständlich kannst du mit dem Dateisystem arbeiten um CSV Dateien zu Speichern.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Konstruktion eines möglichst betriebssystemunabhängigen Fragebogen-Tools*

Wenn du es Plattformunabhängig willst, würde sich da LibreOffice Calc mit Starbasic-Makros eignen. Unterscheidet sich nicht so sehr von VBA, dafür kannste es auf Linux und Windows laufen lassen und ist zur Not sogar portabel. Ansonsten wenn du dich schon in etwas neues einfummeln musst, nimm etwas, wo das ganze einfach ohne viel Schnickschnack umzusetzen ist. Du kanst theoretisch mit Bash auch eine GUI-Anwendung basteln. Diese sind auf Windows aber nicht lauffähig. Wenn die Rechner, auf denen die Formulare verwendet werden müssen alle Windows haben, dann würde ich mich auch darauf konzentrieren.

Dann kannste soetwas ohne viel tam tam auch mit AutoIT machen. Einfachste BASIC-Syntax. Nutzung von GUI möglich. Zugriff auf Dateien möglich und String-Funktionen, um CVS-Kompatible Dateien zu basteln. Wenn du schon programmiert hast, arbeitest du dich da innerhalb kürzester Zeit im schlaf ein und es macht, was du willst.

https://www.autoitscript.com/site/


----------

